# Yukon Xl -vs- Yukon Denali Xl



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK, I have been researching this & I do not completely understand & I am unable to find the answer. Don't know who else to ask? Sales people were useless.








Some of you know that I've mentioned when my Seqouia lease is up I am planning on getting an SUV that can pull our trailer, 26RKS. Unfortunately, the Seqouia will not do it. So, I have thoroughly investigated GMC's 07 SUVs. I am in love with the Denali XL, however here lies the problem. I can't get it with the 3/4 ton & 4.1 axle ratio. Here are the #'s:

All #'s are for the 4X4's
Yukon XL- Vortec 5.3L V8, options 3.73, 1/2 ton 7000lbs or 4.10, 3/4 ton 8000lbs
Yukon XL- Vortev 6.0L V8, options 3.73, 1/2 ton 7400lbs or 4.10, 3/4 ton 9400lbs 
Yukon Denali XL- Vortec 6.2L V8, 3.42 7900lbs







no option to inrease the axle ratio.
Here is my question. How important is that rear axle ratio to the engine size? Will the larger engine compensate for the lesser gear? My SUV will be the secondary TV, so should I not be to concerned about the rear gear w/ the bigger engine?

Thanks in advance for your comments & advice,
Tami


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Personally I'd go for the Yukon XL with 6.0 and 4.10's (minimum 3.73's). I've got 3.42's with my Suburban and if I don't trade it out I will definitely make the upgrade it gears. The Denali is more or less a trim level upgrade (or more bling as the kids might say) so I'd skip that one and go for the one that can really tow.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Tami,

The bigger factor is that the Denali is a 1/2 ton with a whole bunch of extra options and lower GVWR. I would do the 3/4 ton becasue of that added carry capacity. The Denali is full time 4x4 while you can select in the 2500 - this will make up any gas mile savings you may have otherwise seen in the lower gears. I think the 2500 6.0 4.10 is the best bet for an 07 model. Of course you can get a used one and let someone else eat the depreciation.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Denali=I paid to much for my Yukon









Go with the 6.0 and 4.10 gears and you should have no problems
you can always add the trim stuff later.

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for your input! I figured I would get this advice,







you're right, go with the one that has a larger towing capacity, 4.10 axle ratio & lower price tag.



> Denali=I paid to much for my Yukon


John that's funny, I'm sure my DH will agree









Tami


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Tami,

I guess you already know what we tow with.... especailly since we caravan together.







We are happy with ours (check out the sig) including the 3.73 gear ratio. However we saved a lot of money since we bought used.









Have fun searching and good luck,

Jim


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

For me that would be an easy choice.

I would get the Yukon XL 3/4 ton with the 6.0 and 4.10 gears (see signature below). After that, I'd try for the 3/4 ton with 4.10 and smaller 5.3 engine. If you can't get a 3/4 ton, I'd try for the 6.0L with 4.10s. I'd rule out the Denali.

Good luck,


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

The only differnce is 6,000 more for the Denali.









It's not worth it since it doesn't come in the 3/4 ton.

Go with the Yukon XL- 25000 Vortev 6.0L V8, 4.10, 3/4 ton 9400lbs.









Good Luck!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Go for the 2500 Yukon XL with the 4:10 rear and tow with confidence








Take the extra $$ you would have spent on the the Denali and take the family on a great vacation with the Outback









I hear Utah is a pretty cool place to visit


----------



## mtq (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a Outback 31-RQS and pull it with a 2006 Suburban LTZ. The Z option is a 6.0L V8 full time all wheel drive. Same as Yukon XL- Vortev 6.0L V8, options 3.73, 1/2 ton. I have no problems pulling the trailer and get between 9 and 10 MPG. I'm sure the 4.10 gears would give me exra power in the mountians, but I'm happy with my performance. Right now if you buy new, you can get 0% financing.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for you input, I really appreciate it.

Now I just have to convince the DH to get the Yukon & not another Sequoia.
It has been a rough battle thus far.









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would have had to agree with the others regarding going with the 3/4 ton and 4.10's... Until I read this statement...


RizFam said:


> My SUV will be the secondary TV, so should I not be to concerned about the rear gear w/ the bigger engine?


Could you explain that a bit more? If you have another vehicle that is the primary tow vehicle, and will be used most of the time, then this new vehicles primary purpose is as a daily driver, and I don't think the question is so cut and dried.

As a daily driver, the Denali may be a much more appealing choice for you, and that must be 'weighted' into the equation. In that light, will the Denali pull the Outback? Well, yes, it will. You are talking about the XL so wheelbase is not an issue. It's all about the power. In that regard, as a secondary TV it probably would be fine. I wouldn't use it to tow over The Rockies, but then you have another primary TV for those times, right?

Just when you were starting to think the answer was easy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

As usual, Doug raises good points. I didn't focus on the secondary TV part and just keyed in on the 3/4 ton.

First, what is your primary TV? If it's adequate, then any of the Yukons you mention should get the job done.

Out of curiousity, how often and when does one use a secondary TV?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes Doug I was looking at the XL's for the longer wheel base. I prefer the shorter truck, but would get the longer one for towing safety.

Our primary TV is fine & gets the job done, but the problem is our dogs ride in the back of the truck & they were getting very hot in the summer months & it was worrisome. So, we thought if my daily ride (SUV) could tow the OB, then during the hot summer trips we could take the SUV & the dogs could enjoy the AC. My other concern is gas. I drive my son to school which is a 1/2 hr one way. So, I was concerned that a 3/4 ton may be a gas guzzler. Also, our primary TV gets the job done, however we are very weight restricted & it would be nice not to have to worry about packing light all the time. Plus, there is no room for growth.







One never knows when they might just NEED a bigger TT.

So, there it is. The Pick-up truck is a problem for our dogs in the summer, that is our #1 reason to get a secondary TV.








Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> So, there it is. The Pick-up truck is a problem for our dogs in the summer, that is our #1 reason to get a secondary TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just get the 3/4 ton XL and you won't have to worry about a secondary tow vehicle, it will become your ONLY TV.









Tell John to get rid of the Toyota and get a small utility trailer when he wants to haul stuff other than the OB.

When the 6.0 liter is broken in, you should pull pretty decent mileage when not towing.

Steve


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I had pretty much the same question...

I have the 5.3 liter Yukon XL 1/2 ton.

I was considering a move to a 6.0 liter, but I don't know if the extra engine power would be worth it...

For those of you who have made the move, is there really a discernable difference between the 5.3 and the 6.0 liter (other than gas consumption)?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I went from a Yukon 5.3L to the XL w/6.0L (see signature below) and not sure I can tell much of a difference in power. My XL is heavier which could compensate for much of the extra power. I have noticed a better towing experience using the 3/4 ton XL with the sturdier suspension and longer wheelbase.

As for breaking in the 6.0L and getting better mileage, I must still be breaking mine in.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> So, there it is. The Pick-up truck is a problem for our dogs in the summer, that is our #1 reason to get a secondary TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just get the 3/4 ton XL and you won't have to worry about a secondary tow vehicle, it will become your ONLY TV.









Tell John to get rid of the Toyota and get a small utility trailer when he wants to haul stuff other than the OB.

When the 6.0 liter is broken in, you should pull pretty decent mileage when not towing.

Steve
[/quote]

Yeah Right







You tell him









Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Everyone for you input, I really appreciate your help.







I have decided to go with the Yukon XL 3/4 ton 6.0L V8 with the 4:10 axle ratio. I believe this will be best.







I plan on test driving the truck soon, & I'm sure I will like it.

Thanks again,
Tami


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Thanks Everyone for you input, I really appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Tami

Our Yukon is my daily ride! I wasn't sure I'd like it but we needed it. I was surprised to find really like driving it. Hope you like it when you get the chance to go for a drive!

Steph


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Great choice Tami. I hope you enjoy it as much as I like mine.

I keep the tire pressure down to around 50 psi when not towing to help soften the ride a bit. I believe the 3/4 tons come with LT tires. Yet another advantage over the 1/2 ton with P (Passenger) tires.

Have fun,

Mitch


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks again for everyone's input. Tomorrow I will be picking up my New Truck & I am very excited








I was able to locate one in Lancaster PA, 3hrs west of us. It has almost everything we wanted. The couple of things it doesn't have we can always put in.







If we don't get home too late tomorrow night I'll post a photo.
GMC Yukon XL, 4X4, 3/4 ton, 4:10 gears. Tow capacity 9500lbs & payload 2500 ---- How cool is that









Tami


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Thanks again for everyone's input. Tomorrow I will be picking up my New Truck & I am very excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice Tami. My DW loves our XL as her daily driver. Nice ride.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

RizFam said:


> GMC Yukon XL, 4X4, 3/4 ton, 4:10 gears. Tow capacity 9500lbs & payload 2500 ---- How cool is that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAY cool









Glad you were able to find one Tami. Hopefully I'll get mine one of these days


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Thanks Everyone for you input, I really appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice. You should also consider looking at a Suburban. Basically the same SUV, but with a few less bells and whistles. You can save a ton of $$$ as well, which means you have more money to spend on stuff for the Outback (like the Electric Tongue Jack for your DH)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks Everyone for you input, I really appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice. You should also consider looking at a Suburban. Basically the same SUV, but with a few less bells and whistles. You can save a ton of $$$ as well, which means you have more money to spend on stuff for the Outback (like the Electric Tongue Jack for your DH)
[/quote]

Too late Jim, it is a done deal & we are picking it up tomorrow.







As I already stated on another thread, as long as he remains healthy.................I am NOT buying him that







He could use the exercise & bending his elbow is NOT exercise! Sorry to inform you









Thanks Jared & CJ!








I'm bit concerned about the length, but I've been reassured by many that I'll get use to it.

CJ try another search b/c yesterday I only found 2 on the east coast w/ the 4:10 gear ratio & this morning there were more.

Tami


----------



## johnh (Dec 12, 2006)

Also don't forget to check:

(GCWR)Gross Combination Weight Ratings lbs
13000# for 1/2 ton, 14000# 3/4
Vortec 5.3L V8 SFI 3.73
Vortec 5.3L V8 SFI FlexFuel 3.73

14000# 16000 for 3/4 Ton
4.1 Vortec 6.0L V8 SFI 4.1

Meaning Curb Weight+ Passengers/Gear + Total Trailer weight has to be less than that regardless of the "Tow Rating"


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looking forward to a pic Tami









John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

Congrats on your new truck - you are going to love it.
















I cannot wait to see pics of your new beauty

Thor


----------

